# Best lighting for a 90g



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I have not been on here for a while and am looking for some new lighting for my 90g.

Right now I have a JBJ 4x65w power compact light fixture. But now I am looking for something with a little more oomph. Something that will get to the bottom of the tank so I can grow some dwarf hair grass.

Looking for either T5 or T5 and metal halide. What is everyone's recommendations?


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

I run 2 T5NO in a Catalina fixture on my 90G. If I want a bit more I turn on one or two more T5NO bulbs.

Plenty of light.

Jim


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I found myself a Sunlight Supply Tek t5 with 4 bulbs for $220 CDN... going to have to replace the bulbs... was thinking with Giesemann ones. Whats everyones thought?


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

i have a 4 x 54 watt over my 75 i use

2 x south pacific sun (6700 K ) 
1 x Korralen Zucht Fiji purple
1 x 10 000 K 

it looks nice, a clean high kelvin light


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

im running 4 x 54W T5HO which consists of 2 6700k bulbs and 2 colormax bulbs. 


Love the look but i need to try a different combination to see how it looks.


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

4x 54 Catalina 6500K all
108w @4 hours
216w @4 hours
108w @4 hours
~ 5" form the top of the 90 gal tank

Pat


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

I run the same Catalina HO fixture but with only 2x T5NO 6700k bulbs in the 1 and 4 positions and my plants are growing very well. Non limiting ferts ala EI and co2. 

I use the legs that Catalina has for this lamp. 

Jim


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

my personal choice, would be a maristar for that tank. its 2x 250 halides 2x t5s.

Thats just me. 2x 150s would also work.


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://bulbscanada.com/bob/pdf/Fluorescent Fixtures/T5T8HB.pdf

Individual reflectors
$125.00 & ships from Ontario. Can be ordered with poly lens & / hangers.
You'll need bulbs @ 6.25 a pce.

Lifes good in Canada eh?


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Ive got both of my lights about a 1/2" from the top of my glass tops. Not sure on the distance from my substrate as i have never measured. 

Im running all 4 lights from about 12pm to about 9-9:30pm. 
No problems at all.


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

You can see what 2x T5NO yield at my blog. I've recently updated with some pix.


----------



## EdCal (Jul 19, 2011)

i recently setup a 250w HQI metal Halide over my 90g corner tank. my HC is creeping along nicely


----------

